# Atkinsons beans



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried Atkinsons POTOSI Xo beans ? Sounds unusual. Cognac ,cloves and cinnamon. £ 14 x 250gm

Think I may give them a try:coffee:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Absolutely banging. Just ordered some more.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are they a reasonably med- dark roast Patrick . I am not a fan of very light roasts, preferring the richer fuller bodied coffee's


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Are they a reasonably med- dark roast Patrick . I am not a fan of very light roasts, preferring the richer fuller bodied coffee's


It's not medium dark


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you like pour over - this coffee is sublime.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely an espresso / flat white person so probably give them a miss:rolleyes:


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Go on then, I'll give these a try - they sound very interesting and I loves a pourover!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's not medium dark


MrB or TSK - do you have any other recommendations for Atkinsons beans at the mo? It seems a shame to only order one bag from somewhere .


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Sounds awesome, I'm in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@El carajillo , Frank, my second batch has just been delivered by our very nice postie so will run it through as espresso and let you know.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> MrB or TSK - do you have any other recommendations for Atkinsons beans at the mo? It seems a shame to only order one bag from somewhere .


I'll have a look gimme ten mins


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> MrB or TSK - do you have any other recommendations for Atkinsons beans at the mo? It seems a shame to only order one bag from somewhere .


Colombian Red Bourbon Honey

Ethipian Hambella

Kenya Rioki

Just finished these together with the XO. All excellent but the XO is worth the price of admission alone


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@El carajillo. Frank - just run this through as espresso. 18grms > 37grms in 30secs. As a straight espresso it is wonderfully thick and creamy. Brandy notes there. Drank it as a cortado. Brandy notes not immediately noticeable on palate but the clove and cinnamon were - brandy comes in the aftertaste. This is a mightily powerful bean. Recommend it as espresso and pour over.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank's Patrick I am back in, I will peruse the other suggestions as well.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

Pineapple candy is pretty good.

I'm half way through a bag at the minute.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I think I was at Finca Potosi near Salento back in 2015 on a gap-half-yah. Lovely people, will have to get myself a bag of this!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Crikey their range looks bonkers. Sure there weren't that many choices last time I looked. As my R58 is out of action atm I'm back on aeropress so might have to pick up some of the fruitier sounding ones that I'd otherwise have ignored when buying for espresso


----------

